# Kernel Mods for Razr/Razr Maxx



## darkstar73 (Oct 30, 2011)

Overclock/Undervolt
Governors
I/O schedulers

Everything you need to know is here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1754888. This isn't noob friendly.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------

